# Airless problems



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

So i've got an older Amspray DSP2500 dual stroke airless sprayer which had the packings replaced about a year ago and now it's acting up. I'm getting a pulsing action with low pressure. The pump has very little hours on it since the packings were replaced, always cleaned it good, pump armor, blah blah.

I'm thinking the piston might need to be replaced and do the packings again since i'll have it apart.

Just wondered if anyone had any insight or if it's time to put it out to pasture lol. This pump is 10 years old and it's been very reliable up until now. I've certainly got my money's worth out of it but if I can keep it going a few more years then all the better.

David


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't, but Brad airless repair out of palm desert can take care of you. Since you are t&m for your GC, I'd get him to pay the bill.


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I actually have been using him but I think i'll start tackling it myself. I've had it apart before and have been looking at the parts diagrams as well as researching online.

It's about time to upgrade anyhow so if I can fix this sprayer it will be a back up or used for smaller jobs.


----------



## industrial strength (Nov 10, 2011)

Piston rod, leave packings for now, be on stand by to replace them tho after 100 gals or less


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

industrial strength said:


> Piston rod, leave packings for now, be on stand by to replace them tho after 100 gals or less


If your replacing the piston why not re pack it? Never heard of this..


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Julian&co said:


> If your replacing the piston why not re pack it? Never heard of this..


Yeah ditto. If the packings are worn slightly in can cause premature wear on your brand new piston. Do them both. 

If its pulsating or having erratic pressure, it could be as simple as s damaged ball or seat.


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, update on this. I was determined to fix this myself so I ended up ordering a new piston WITH new packings (only makes sense) and installed everything but still no dice. 

A little frustrated but still determined I looked over the instructions and diagrams again and noticed there are 2 styles of washers that can be used under the ball seat. One is a flat nylon washer and the other is a nylon ring (looks like an o-ring) both of which are included in the packing kit. 

I was using the flat washer and it would not hold a prime so once I swapped it out for the o-ring style, it primed right up and was rock solid. Switched it over to spray and I was golden there too:thumbup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

industrial strength said:


> Piston rod, leave packings for now, be on stand by to replace them tho after 100 gals or less



i think he is saying rod has a nick in it, use it till packings go, then replace piston and packings. Even super small abrasions on the piston will kill packings quick.


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was still running the original piston (10 years old) and it probably still has life left on it but i'll keep it for a back up. If I can get close to 10 more years out of this pump i'll be a happy camper.


----------

